# lifelike nascars : any feedback?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi,


I'm interested into the lifelike nascar models, but I don't know what type of chassis is fitted on it.

Is it fast ? 

how much downforce magnet gives the chassis (I don't like magnet racing too much...) ? 

anyone tested it without magnet? 

Comparisons with other chassis, like tomy turbo, magnatraction or tyco 440x2 should be appreciated.

For me tomy turbo is the fastest (and magnetized ) chassis I "accept" to race on my home racing track, as I prefer magnet less or low traction magnet cars. But sometimes, I like to race magnet cars too (especially with beginner friends) 

thank you a lot !


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This is the chassis that comes under the recent Life Like NASCAR cars:










Those two little magnets in front of the rear axle grip like crazy. When the car passes the limit of mechanical & magnetic grip, however, there is no saving it.

I'd say it is equivalent in speed to most inline magnet cars like 440X2, Super G+, Turbo & SRT.

If you like to slide this won't be your first choice for sure. The bodies will fit the older Rokar / Life Like "M" chassis with the large motor mags. Those slide better.

Without the magnets is not too bad -- I removed mine by boring a small hole into the top of the magnet cup and pushing a nail in to move the magnet out the bottom. It was held in by a soft glue.

Hope this helps. :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is the M chassis Doba is referring to.








This was a great magnet chassis that isn't in production anymore.

Oh how we miss it.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for these informations 

So what choice (regarding price and availibility too) can I have to run sliding nascars ? removing magnets should be a good option (adding some lead weight and silicone tires, for example) ? try to find M chassis cars ? 

thank you


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well unless you locate someone selling the newer NASCAR bodies separate, the easiest solution would be to just remove the offending magnets from the current product.

Tubtrack on feePay sells the old M-chassis HERE HERE and HERE but you don't get bodies.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you ! 

Without magnets, the T chassis is not too brutal ? I can't lower the voltage of the track (18volt), and I had some issues trying to race fast cars like tomy turbos without magnet...another issue I heard is the fron wheels of the T chassis, it seems to be not very good, for what I readed on the internet. 

I never achieved to create a decent magnetless car with that, even adding some lead weight and silicone tires. the only magnetcar I achieved to run (on 18volt) properly and nice is my tyco 440x2 widepan , adding some weight and silicone. 


By the way, I found some nascars+ M chassis on the internet. I heard that some bodies are ugly. Difficult to say on tiny screen pictures. Do you have a list of "good" (or bad) bodies ? 


thank you


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Walthers web site has pictures of most recent series NASCAR racers, including the previous (pre-COT) versions, the 2008 COT versions, and the 2009 COT versions. Most of them are sold out but the part numbers and pictures still apply. 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?manu=433&category=Roadracing

The T chassis cars are somewhat difficult to drive at 18V on a small track without the traction magnets. The T cars have neodymium motor magnets and the armatures are in the 4.5 ohm range! 

The 2008 COT bodies are fairly large and empty shells underneath so you could potentially fabricate body mounts for other chassis, like a Magnatraction or AW XT. Even though thay are large, they are thinner and lighter than previous Life-Like bodies. I did a quick fit, for wheelbase and gross interference issues with the LL body and it looks like a Tomy or Aurora chassis could be fit, but the Tycos, especially the HP7 would be a problem. This is due to the LL chassis being very blunt in the front, with the pickup shoes barely clearing the front of the chassis. If you look at a recent LL car from underneath, like the NASCAR COTs, you will see that the chassis sits very far forward in the body shell and there is a lot of body overhang in the rear.

You may run into clearance issues trying to use an M chassis on the COT bodies. Some of them, the Ford COT in particular, have a plastic stand-off in the front of the body that interferes with the guide-pin/front axle retainer in the M chassis. The M chassis front tires also appear to rub on the wheel wells on the Ford COT body. These issues can probably be overcome with a dremel, but I have noticed more and more a tendency for certain bodies to only work well on one chassis style even when the mounting system is the same between different chassis. Always test fit a non-factory combination before you commit to it.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for this information.

I'm afraid it should be too expensive for me to buy 4 cot cars + 4 bare chassis (m, xtraction) to create a complete racing racing classe...





> The T chassis cars are somewhat difficult to drive at 18V on a small track without the traction magnets. The T cars have neodymium motor magnets and the armatures are in the 4.5 ohm range!



my track (inspired by riverside usa) is 43feet long (more or less) :

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=244500

What you say is the problem I worried about... I 'm afraid the cars (even with silicone and lead weight) would be too "brutal" with the low armature ohm range. (like I said, I never succeeded to make a good tomy turbo magnetless car too). 

Seems to be quite difficult to create a realistic (I'm just speaking about cars and sponsors, etc...not the "troll" question of speed or magnets) non magnet/low magnet nascar classe...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

If you like the COT cars and Nascar bodies, I'd suggest buying one to see how you like runing it. A couple of options to get some slide, would be some taller or harder compound rear tires. You could try taking only one magnet out. You can also find the older style Lifelike chassis to use. One of my favorite cars is the No.29 Goodwrench/Snap On body. I put some AFX mounts inside, to run it with an AFX chassis. I can swap this body back and forth from AFX to Lifelike. I haven't done a COT car yet, but they mount the same. Just a thought...RM

All of these are running AFX chassis's


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

it looks really great !

the only problem, as always, is the price : because lifelike bodies are hard to find, so I have to buy 4 complete RTR cars + 4 magna/xtraction chassis. Quite expensive for me...


ps : your track is also impressive, by the way !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


The 72 is an Oldsmobile and the 4 is a late 90s Monte Carlo. These are two of the best bodies you can get and they are both available with the older M chassis, quite reasonable on sites like eBay. (yes I said it) I also recommend the early 90s Lumina and the Ford Taurus.

Here's some examples.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LIFE-LIKE-NASCA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIFELIKE-NASCAR...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIFE-LIKE-NASCA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIFE-LIKE-NASCA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIFE-LIKE-HO-RA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-LIFELIKE-NASC...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Just some ideas.
Rich


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you to have searched all this stuff for me ! :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

another question : how do you make the axf-type mounting ? do you make it from scratch (plasticard?) or a seller somwhere sells that ? 

thank you


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There is an abbreviated version on how to make mounts in the quick tips thread. And there is a more detailed version in the back in the shop thread.. Here... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=7 post #203 Hilltop goes into great detail on how to make those mounts..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh, try "Back at the Shop" page 14, post # 203, might get you there quicker...RM


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you ! it's a really clever technic...

I think, to make it cheaper I'll just buy a set of life like nascar bodies (before COT period...Cot bodies are difficult to find), and mount it on tomy turbo cars("low" lighted version, with light cutted off, and hard rubber tires : great beginner/fun class we race here). 

I heard that lifelike bodies are not always beautiful...do you have any purposes of choices I could follow ?

thank you


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi everybody ! 

I've found a set of cheap lifelike first gen bodies on the eb**... 












I'll make custom mounting to fit tomy turbo "slow version" (chassis fitted on the lighted C group lemans cars set, appearing slower than a standard tomy turbo). 

So we'll see some nascar bumper action on the french Riverside version :thumbsup:


and with hard rear stock tires and this long (and quite realistic shapes I think, comparing "egg shape" of some lifelikes I found) bodies, we'll see great sliding action too.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I was just going to email Bud about his clips. I might ask (again) if he could do LL T to Tomy ones, if some others did the same it may come to pass?

Taking the T magnets out is easy, and you don't need a drill. Pop the motor up, and you will see a small groove in each of the magnet tubes. Use a small screwdriver to work the magnets down (for more downforce) or out (for none!).


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, that's a great set of 1997 bodies!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> I was just going to email Bud about his clips. I might ask (again) if he could do LL T to Tomy ones, if some others did the same it may come to pass?
> 
> Taking the T magnets out is easy, and you don't need a drill. Pop the motor up, and you will see a small groove in each of the magnet tubes. Use a small screwdriver to work the magnets down (for more downforce) or out (for none!).


for the afx-type mouting, I'll use the cheap DIY method described higher in the topic.

EDIT : here :
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2440009&postcount=203


For t-chassis, I guess I'll try it sometimes, but not for now as I exploded my hobby budget for this month ! I'll have other nice things to show you in the next weeks 






> Wow, that's a great set of 1997 bodies!


yes it is ! great realistic shape, and graphics too ! a friend of mine 's got the Exide one, the tampography is great.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesterday I win a couple of eb** auctions, for 1/64 pitlane figures and pitlane accessories :





















It was cheap (5 dollars for one blister set), so I'll use it for my track, of course for nascar races but also for the others classes I run. :thumbsup:


A great using of it on a slot track (photo : courtesy of Slottv, an hobbytalk member) :












(topic where he show the photo : )
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=127634


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I received my bodies today ! great looking on my tomy turbos chassis !










































































Now I have to build afx body mounting.

i've to paint the grey windows too ...


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 


Today I received a new parcel, direct from USA...

one of the dioramas I received (diecast car) :












Some nascar 1/64 scale dioramas. I'll use the figures and tools on the future scenery fo my track (modelling scale scenery is what I prefer...I made that for living for a moment, by the way).


Photos with a lifelike nascar (on tomy turbo chassis) : 































Scale comparaison : 












The lifelike is a little shorter than the diecast...because of the wheelbase of the chassis. Exact scale is rare in h0 slot cars, I beleive. But it's OK, the result stills good.




The 2 pitlanes for a fair price (less than 20-25dollars shipping to France included).


bye


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I knew there had to be a reason why that Ford ran so good!!!  These characters are great for displays and tracks scenery. They would look great lined up and down pitrow...RM


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, h0 scale is great for the scenery part of our hobby. For the first time, I'll be able to literally cover my track (once it will be finished) with hundreds of figures , without ruining the budget


----------

